# Looking for club or lease middle GA



## Whiteowl (Mar 10, 2017)

Several great hunters (2-8) looking for club or land to lease in middle Ga.  Jasper, Butts, Jones, Morgan, Meriwether and surrounding counties.  Ethical hunters, hard workers that contribute to camp growth and manage property and herd.  All have campers and a couple of tractors. Looking for camp with water and power, but can't be picky.  Feel free to PM me or call Byce Cook @ 770.851.6003.

Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 10, 2017)

Moved to the correct forum.


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 1, 2017)

I have a club in Taylor Co looking for a few more members 525ac club founded in 1953 if interested you can contact me at 4702618985


----------

